# Tabellenspalten in Oracle ausgeben?



## JavaUncle (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Gibt es in Oracle eine Möglichkeit die Spalten bzw. Feldbezeichnungen einer Tabelle per Query abzufragen?

In MySQL gibt es sowas:


```
show columns from tabellenname;
```

für Oracle habe ich nichts gefunden... freue mich über jeden Tipp!

JavaUncle


----------



## MPr (21. Februar 2008)

```
select * 
  from user_tab_columns
 where table_name = 'NAME_DER_TABELLE':
```


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2008)

oder

```
DESC tablename;
```


----------



## MPr (22. Februar 2008)

desc wäre auch meine erste Wahl (in sqlplus), aber es dürfte in diversen SQL-Client-Tools nicht verfügbar sein.

Gruß

MPr


----------

